# Can USB 2.0 connectors carry Video between a laptop and a HD TV?



## ekopacz (May 25, 2011)

I'd like to watch Netflix Videos streamed to my Computer over the internet on my HDTV TV but don't know if I can use standard "A" USB 2.0 connectors to do so . Both my CPU and TV have USB standard "A" connectors , but will they carry video AND audio? At what resolution? Do they make USB cables w/ Standard "A" connectors ( ie, rectangular connectors) on each end? 

My other option is an old 15 pin Monitor connector from my CPU through a Red, Yellow ( ie, Audio), White (Video) RCA Phono plug type cable ( do they still exist??). This would yield no better than VGA resolution, Correct?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Usb doesn't carry video in the fashion you describe.

If you have an HDTV it will have a "pc input" on the back that should have a native vga connection and a port for the audio. This will support 1080p.


----------

